# FE Co2 Problem



## L_Plates (3 Jun 2011)

Good morning all, i have a little annoying problem with my FE Co2. Here is my setup.





FE > Reg > Solenoide, Needle Valve > Check Valve > Bubble Counter > Diffuser.

Now the thing is i set the Co2 going with a bubble count of 2bps and it runs perfect. Timer shuts of the Co2 for the night all good. Then the next day the timer turns on the Co2 all good, BUT .....

The bubble counter is ok and then just before the co2 starts to get pushed through the diffuser it slows down to a full stop to 0bps.

This has been happening for the last week from the initial setup.

Anyone have any idea what could be wrong ?

Cheers
LP


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2011)

Hi,

Was that photo taken with the solenoid on or off?

I can see from your image that the working pressure is reading over 2 bar, which should be plenty to operate any diffuser, but what is the reading when the solenoid is on?

What type of diffuser do you have?

Some diffusers require around 2 bar to operate.  If possible manually set the working pressure to a minimum of 2 bar when the solenoid is on. Hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## L_Plates (3 Jun 2011)

Not 100% sure but i think it was on George. That reading doesn't move when on or off from what i have seen.

This is the diffuser i have.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2011)

In that case I'm not sure then - sorry!  I'll have a think and post back if I get any more ideas...  :idea:


----------



## L_Plates (3 Jun 2011)

What i find weird is that when it comes on in the afternoon it pushes gas through up until the diffuser :/

Cheers
LP


----------



## foxfish (3 Jun 2011)

Perhaps a process of elimination ... try disconnecting the diffuser first & see what happens.
Incidentally, how are you holding the FE handle open?


----------



## L_Plates (3 Jun 2011)

Selotape at the moment.

Ill remove the diffuser later and see what happens.


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Jun 2011)

Could it be due to the water pressure on the surface of the diffuser? How deep is your tank? The way I understand it the deeper the tank the harder it is to force the water down the pipe and out of the diffuser. Would a diffuser with a larger surface area help in that situation?


----------



## L_Plates (3 Jun 2011)

Its definately a problem at the diffuser end i am sure. If i get home tonight and the co2 is not running after i have upped the pressure to 2.5 bar i will move the diffuser up and see if it kicks in.

My tank is 101 x 41 x 50 cm ( Juwel rio 240 )

The diffuser i have is only small one of these, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=646

Would it be a good idea to get a larger one ? If so any recommendations ?

Cheers
LP


----------



## foxfish (3 Jun 2011)

Best check out the issue first but you can run an inline atomiser like the UP at 1.7bar, they work well are are pretty cheap if you order from the net.


----------



## L_Plates (3 Jun 2011)

Im using an internal filter so i dont think i could use a UP Atomizer.

i will keep you all posted on how i get on.

Cheers for all the help so far guys.

LP


----------



## foxfish (3 Jun 2011)

They make an internal model but I have not tried it... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UP-Aquarium-Co2-S ... 256317b388


----------



## Rowly (3 Jun 2011)

Hi LP,

I had a similar problem to this, and i worked out that the cellotape holding the handle down had stretched. Replaced the cellotape with a ziptie and all is good. For some reason this wasn't causing the pressure reading to drop either, maybe mines dodgy.

Might not be the case here but might be worth a try.

Rowly


----------



## L_Plates (3 Jun 2011)

Looks like i have sorted the problem.

Came home and the co2 was stuck again so i slowly moved the diffuser up the glass. About half way up it started to diffuse again so it was pressure on the diffuser that was causing the problem.

So i upped the pressure to 3bar and turned it off for 90 minutes as a test. I have done this before and you see a drop in count usually but this time the count was exactly the same as before i turned it off.

So it looks like i am sorted. Will turn on in the morning as a double check as well 

Thanks for all the help peeps.

LP


----------



## foxfish (4 Jun 2011)

3 bar is a very high working pressure though!!


----------



## L_Plates (4 Jun 2011)

I know im thinking of feeding the tubing back into my powerhead again instead of the diffuser. Will work at half the pressure then.


----------



## Alastair (4 Jun 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> They make an internal model but I have not tried it... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UP-Aquarium-Co2-S ... 256317b388



Worked ok for me that one, lots of co2 mist. But needed min 2 bar to work. 

L_plates, why not just purchase a larger diffuser? I have a couple of hexagonal ones going spare if you wanted one. They only need 1.5 bar


----------



## L_Plates (5 Jun 2011)

Cheers for the offer. Which diffusers do you have available any images ? And how much would be lookinh for ? 

Cheers lp


----------



## Alastair (5 Jun 2011)

L_Plates said:
			
		

> Cheers for the offer. Which diffusers do you have available any images ? And how much would be lookinh for ?
> 
> Cheers lp



its one of these, i impulse bought when first setting my co2 up and ended up with spare things 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hexagon-large-CO2 ... 3a5b1ca755

just cost of postage but will be friday when i send if you wanted it. im using two in mine and the co2 bubbles are tiny. ive actually got mine running on 1 bar


----------



## L_Plates (5 Jun 2011)

Cheers mate ill take one of your hands for sure. If you pm me the price and payment details ill send over the money.

What size tank are you running them in ?

Cheers
LP


----------



## Alastair (5 Jun 2011)

tansk is 450 litre 150cm long. i run both mine into the intakes of my filters so it comes out of my spray bars. just pm'd you now mate


----------



## L_Plates (5 Jun 2011)

Cheers mate, money sent over to you.

LP


----------

